# break-in



## o.h.

Hi
I'm having some problems with the words 
*Excavation/Break-in*
It's a technical text about a factory and the context is:
"...suitable tests and physical checks at the *excavation/break-in* site are recommended..."
Maybe someone could help me with the Romanian translation for the words in bold, especially *break-in* which gives me headaches.


----------



## Trisia

Problema e că *excavation site* nu are nici o legătură (vizibilă) cu o fabrică de vreun fel. Eu m-am gândit imediat la un sit arheologic când am văzut fraza.

Iar break-in, e chiar dificil, pentru că nu cunoşteam (până acum, desigur ) decât sensul 'legal' 

Ai aici nişte definiţii care te-ar putea ajuta. Am omis primul înţeles, de "illegal entry":

 break-in

*Encarta *- 2. *initial period of work or use: *a trial run or an initial period of employment or operation during which somebody's or something's performance is evaluated and training or troubleshooting is done

_*Merriam-Webster*_ - *2* *:* a performance or a series of performances serving as a trial run
*3* *:* an initial period of operation during which working parts begin to function efficiently

_*The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language*_ - *2.*  An initial period of employment or operation during which the performance of a person or thing may be evaluated and adjusted.

_*DICTIONARY OF AUTOMOTIVE TERMS*_: Period of operation between the installation of new or rebuilt parts and the time in which the parts are worn to the correct fit, driving at a reduced and varying speed for a specified mileage to permit parts to wear to the correct fit. British term is "run-in."


 
Crezi că ai putea să ne dai puţin mai mult context? Adică să ne spui exact despre ce e vorba? Poate se referă la ridicarea clădirii?

Încă o întrebare: textul e in AE? Nu de alta, dar am observat că aproape exclusiv dicţionarele americane dau această definiţie.


----------



## o.h.

Chiar este vorba de o fabrică în care se întâmplă diverse chestii, definiţii în engleză am gasit şi eu multe şi chiar nu mă ajută că tot nu ştiu cum să-i zic pe româneşte, mai mult decât *pătrundere* nu mă duce capul.


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Problema e că *excavation site* nu are nici o legătură (vizibilă) cu o fabrică de vreun fel. Eu m-am gândit imediat la un sit arheologic când am văzut fraza.




*Excavation site* evident că duce cu gândul la un sit arheologic. Dar poate avea legătură şi cu o fabrică. Nu cunosc contextul, dar o fabrică, precum orice altă construcţie, are nevoie de o excavaţie pentru fundaţie...


----------



## o.h.

După cum vă daţi seama, e legat de excavation, deci ceva asemănător, haideţi să vă dau definiţia care apare în documentul meu:
*Any work involving breaking of the ground surface, driving in of spikes, piling by either hand or mechanical means will be defined as an excavation/ digging. Similar work applicable to building shall be considered as a Break-In.*
Poate vă vine vreo idee ...


----------



## Trisia

OldAvatar said:


> *Excavation site* evident că duce cu gândul la un sit arheologic. Dar poate avea legătură şi cu o fabrică. Nu cunosc contextul, dar o fabrică, precum orice altă construcţie, are nevoie de o excavaţie pentru fundaţie...



Asta era şi întrebarea mea: 



			
				Trisia said:
			
		

> Poate se referă la ridicarea clădirii?


Şi încă n-am primit răspuns. Poate acum, că suntem doi care se întreabă 

Pentru o.h.: Din context nu poţi să-ţi dai seama dacă e vorba de construcţie sau de ceva ce se face în fabrică? Ce fel de fabrică e? Cu ce se ocupă oamenii acolo? Noi neavând textul, suntem destul de în ceaţă... 


P.S. Aaaa, informaţii proaspete. Deci, e vorba de o firmă de demolări?! 

Cred că am luat-o razna rău, dar eu aşa văd: ceea ce pe un teren s-ar numi excavaţii/săpături, la o clădire se cheamă... uhhhh.... spărturi 

Cred măcar că m-am prins ce înseamnă break-in aici. Dar n-aş putea s-o spun în română. O să mă mai gândesc. Poate au alţii idei.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hmm...chiar am greu sa gasesc un echivalent roman. Poate este vorba de-o "*spargere*"?? Probabil nu, dar asa ma gandesc eu.

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

*Intruziune *cred că ar fi cel mai potrivit.

Edit: *Intruziune *are, de asemenea, şi sens efectiv de pătrundere în sol/subsol, ba chiar în magmă, atunci când este vorba despre forări, de exemplu...


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> *Intruziune *cred că ar fi cel mai potrivit.


 
Da, cred ca ai dreptate! Este un cuvant mai sofisticat.


----------



## Trisia

Nu cred că avem mari şanse să găsim un cuvânt consacrat.

Poftim nişte sinonime pentru _pătrundere_(că doar asta era ideea ta), deşi *intruziune *mi se pare cam cea mai bună variantă de până acum. Oricum, nu se ştie de unde sare iepurele...

*PĂTR'UNDERE* s. *1.* răzbatere, răzbire, străbatere, străpungere, trecere, (livr.) penetranţă, penetrare, penetraţie. _(~ cuiului prin perete.)_ *2.* v. _pene-tranţă_. *3.* _infiltrare_. *4.* intrare, străbatere. _(~ luminii prin fereastră.)_ *5.* v. intrare.


----------

